# Allergy to cirtic and acetic acid?



## Oysterhead (Feb 14, 2004)

Has anyone hear ever heard of anyone having an allergic reaction to citric or acetic acid?I'm having a very specific set of problems after consuming either one:1) Deep, deep fatigue, almost like the post-emetic somatic reaction accompanied by complete all-body lethargy and apathy. This starts within 12 hours of having consumed either citric or acetic acid (but not absorbic acid) in quantities large enough to taste. This lethargy usually lasts roughly four hours until the onset of the next symptom.2) The fatigue is followed and accompanied by a stasis of the gut; a general feeling like an episode of emesis may be imminent. There's a further revulsion to food or eating, or even the smell of food.3) Concurrent to to the nausea is an onset of chills, a drop or spike in body temperature as measured orally (between 94 and 101 degrees F) which lasts approximately one hour. Concurrent muscle ache and uncontrollable and violent whole-body trembling (much like one would see in the onset of influenza) begins at this time.4) The episode then progresses to bowel contractions and an urgent need to evacuate. The evacuation is usually violent, and produces stools of various softness, but usually not watery.5) The passage of the stool leading to a burning sensation in the sphincter and external perianal area.6) Then follows a period of quiesence in which the trembling and fever/chills subside over the course of 10 to 15 minutes with normal body temperature returning within two hours.7) Within one hour of evacuation, a second round of nausea begins, usually of an intensity equal to, or greater than, the onset nausea that marked the start of the event. This nausea has a duration of between 15 to 30 minutes, then slowly susides over the course of roughly four hours following the first palpable peristalic waves and gastric evacuation into the small intestine.8) Within 12 hours, a secondary fatigue sets in, accompanied by an acute sensitivity to touch in the lower abdominal region, general malaise, loss of apetite, and soft or irregular (thready) bowel moment (but only one evacuation once every 12 hours).9) Lasting about 48 hours further is a deep, ripping, clawing feeling in the stomach when it is empty. The feeling can be allayed with water or a light meal, but always returns within six hours, decreasing in intensity on the second day.10) Within 72 hours, all symptoms cease, except occasionally some pain in the lower abdomen which lasts an additional 24-48 hours.- These symptoms are occasionally preceeded by lower back pain.- The regularity of these symptoms are clockwork. They occur in the order listed, and without fail if either acid is consumed. - The symptoms occur whether stress is present or not.- The symptoms occur whether I know I've consumed either acid or not.- Anti-spasmodics increase the severity of the symptoms.- The symptoms have occured on and off for the last 18 years (I am now 36, I first noted the symtoms when I was 18). Within the last year, they have become completely regular and increase in intensity with each episode.- I am not currently taking any medications.- I am not interested in trying holistic, mineral or magnet therapy or any other non-double-blind tested-and-FDA-approved treatments.Understanding no one here is a medical professional, I am looking for anyone who has a list of symptoms like mine, or has encountered anything resembling the list above.Thank you for your time.


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

I have one question...Why do you ingest this substance? if I understand correctly, this has been going on for 18yrs! half your life Joann


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2004)

i have reactions to citric acid too. it does'ntmake me sick like you, but my stomach becomes extremely bloated. it is in a lot of stuff so its hard to avoid.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2004)

also, it does sound as if you are allergic - the body can't digest the stuff and its trying to expel it. almost sounds like a case of food poisoning. and i bet the regularity of the symtpoms has somehting to do with how the stomach digests - so you are getting symptomatic in waves which coincide with stages of digestion. i would avoid this stuff like the plague. you can do that if you make homemade meals. are you looking at an underlying reason as to why you'd be allergic to this. b/c if not, i'd just accept that you are and avoid it. i don't htink its nec. to read into your symptoms anymore as they sort of make sense considering this is something your body can't tolerate. the chills, muscle aches, flu-like symptoms are pretty common when the digestive system feels attacked - again think food poisoning or drinknig too much alcohol. also, me and another co-worker get sick on citric acid so i think that its a common allergy. i too get that feeling of SEVERE stasis - like nothing is happening in my gut at all and then comes the severe bloating. its awful! stay away!


----------



## Oysterhead (Feb 14, 2004)

Sadly, it is almost impossible to avoid citric acid. Almost anything you buy that is sour in some way is flavored with citric acid; it's one of the most common food additives around. In the form of lemon juice, it's found in products as diverse as candy and maynonaise. As orange juice, it's an additive into almost every single fruit juice and soda. In tomato paste, it's in almost all Italian dishes.Acetic acid is commonly called vinegar, and is found in almost all salad dressings, any American pickling, soups (hot-and-sour), a large percentage of Asian cooking, sushi (in the rice).Both acids are almost impossible to avoid, hence the problem I'm having. I need to find some way to reduce the symptoms or negate the acid before it can be a problem.


----------

